# Surf fishing rigs



## brianmanship (May 28, 2008)

I have been using a version of Pierlegend's Hatteras Drum Rig. Is there any other type of surf fishing rigs that work well?


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

brianmanship said:


> I have been using a version of Pierlegend's Hatteras Drum Rig. Is there any other type of surf fishing rigs that work well?


I use fish finder rigs and high low rigs


----------



## brianmanship (May 28, 2008)

where can i find examples of how to tie those rigs


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

The high low rigs I just buy the metal or wire ones which you can find at any tackle store. Much easier than tieing one yourself.


----------



## brianmanship (May 28, 2008)

thanks Grilled Sardine


----------



## Russelpup (Jan 16, 2007)

*Rigs*

Check out the Bible section of this forum.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Just a note, and I'm sure you have already figured this out, but sinker choice on the above pictured rig is optional...bank, egg, pyramid, etc. based on current/tide/surf conditions, etc. I normally attach a pyramid of the appropriate weight to a snap swivel, and place a bead between the swivel and the knot from the main line to the leader. That's because I usually use braided line and those "sliders" don't stand up well to braid. Leader itself can be whatever length you want and whatever material and test you want, depending on targeted species. Hook choice is also optional. The idea for this rig is to allow the fish to take the bait/hook without feeling the weight, since the line slides through the swivel/weight, and the fish has (supposedly) no clue until it's too late and drag is tightened/free spool lever set. What we normally fail to remember is that fish are really smarter than we are!


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

I hate tying rigs with big test line.I just buy them.I'll tie them all day with low test line though to save money.


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

Try tying or buying FF igs specifically designed for the surf. The long leader, boat style rigs with the 5' leaders helocopter bad and cast very poorly. A surf special FF will have a swivel attached to a 12-14" Piece of 60# mono, another swivel a short 4-6" piece of 60# mono, the add a braid proff fish finder and snell the hook of your choice. Circles preferably. 

Also for the same fish finder properties with the addition of extreme casting distance you can't beat a clip down rig. Built properly they work with bait from worms to bunker heads.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Surf Fishing Rigs*

If you power cast, don't forget that the leader material used in making the rig should be the same or greater test than the shockleader. Too often, people will tie on a shockleader then use a rig made with a lighter test material which defeats the purpose of the shockleader.

You can make a fish finder rig which incorporates the shockleader with it its advantage which is to prevent damage caused by flying sinkers. JMHO C2


----------

